# Martinez/Chavez Jr RBR Thread



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Undercards starting now! http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp

Keep the other card in the other thread :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

*The Fight Card

Sergio Martinez vs Julio Cesar Chavez Jr - WORLD Middleweight Championship
Roman Martinez vs Miguel Beltran Jr - vacant WBO Super-Featherweight
Guillermo Rigondeaux vs Robert Marroquin - WBA Super-Bantamweight
Matthew Macklin vs Joachim Alcine - 10 rounds Middleweight
Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, Nevada, United States*


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Michael Medina in the first fight on now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:happy Not long now! Fight of the year!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ape, cant wait!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Medina put Winchester down hard right at the end of the 2nd, this might not last much longer.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

AR GEN TINA!


AR GEN TINA!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

When will main event be roughly baj, 5am ish?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> When will main event be roughly baj, 5am ish?


No idea but I have to be up early tomorrow, I'll be dead :gsg


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> When will main event be roughly baj, 5am ish?


I _think_ that's about right.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

So we having a separate rbr for the Knockout Kings?:bbb


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This could be fun, Willie Nelson vs John Jackson (Julius's son)


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

they've fucking cut away to a promo for the mainevent instead of showing the scores announcement


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Cunts never said who won, I assume it's Jackson.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning :hi:

Just had about an hours kip. I'm fucking knackered :-(

Time to start shadow boxing in my living room in a bit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

alright, anyone watching this on their computer? I'm in need lads. If you know what I mean...


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

jackson lost mate


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> alright, anyone watching this on their computer? I'm in need lads. If you know what I mean...


Banned.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Banned.


Noooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dudes, I need some sleep. When should I set my alarm? I'm being serial....super serial.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Dudes, I need some sleep. When should I set my alarm? I'm being serial....super serial.


You should have set your alarm for 11pm and gone for a catnap about 10pm. #timetravel.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> You should have set your alarm for 11pm and gone for a catnap about 10pm. #timetravel.


Oh dear.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Unknown Poster back yet? I just tested out a perma-ban on him. The feeling was exhilirating, God knows how I will sleep now.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

set your alarm for 4. better to be early than late


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Is Unknown Poster back yet? I just tested out a perma-ban on him. The feeling was exhilirating, God knows how I will sleep now.


:|


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

:hi:

Nearly :suicide, thought I was going to miss the RBR's


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Is Unknown Poster back yet? I just tested out a perma-ban on him. The feeling was exhilirating, God knows how I will sleep now.


:blood


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Is Unknown Poster back yet? I just tested out a perma-ban on him. The feeling was exhilirating, God knows how I will sleep now.


Whoa! I didn't even realize you were a mod. Streams are really not allowed here?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Whoa! I didn't even realize you were a mod. Streams are really not allowed here?


I dunno, I just enforce my own rules. They change on a daily basis.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Whoa! I didn't even realize you were a mod. Streams are really not allowed here?


Not direct links. Its illegal at the end of the day and opens up the forum owner to potential prosecution.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

make me a mod bryn


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just heard that they have some geezer called Michael Buffer doing the ring introductions tonight. What the fuck happened to Nick Cannon? :huh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck me Crimetime's picture quality is even worse than normal :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Not direct links. Its illegal at the end of the day and opens up the forum owner to potential prosecution.


I see. So if I asked you in particular in a PM or just in a subtle way, that'd be cool?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigo time :bbb


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's all kicking off tonight lads.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

why don't you look on twitter and ask a certain *guru* of *boxing* what he thinks you should do to watch the fights


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I see. So if I asked you in particular in a PM or just in a subtle way, that'd be cool?


I couldn't possibly comment on that conjecture.....

But, yeah. I think we aim not to be as stict on this as ESB on this but direct links are a "no no".


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> make me a mod bryn


Alright mate, no worries.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I couldn't possibly comments on that conjecture.....
> 
> But, yeah. I think we aim not to be as stict on this as ESB on this but direct links are a "no no".


Cool...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> why don't you look on twitter and ask a certain *guru* of *boxing* what he thinks you should do to watch the fights


Sorry bro, just had to take back your modship. This shit ain't cool.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> :lol:


Good lookin, man. Appreciate it. Just didn't wanna pay this time...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I see. So if I asked you in particular in a PM or just in a subtle way, that'd be cool?


Yessir. Anything that isn't blatantly obvious, essentially.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok Benny Ricardo is pissing me off already..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yessir. Anything that isn't blatantly obvious, essentially.





Bryn said:


> Sorry bro, just had to take back your modship. This shit ain't cool.





GazOC said:


> I couldn't possibly comment on that conjecture.....
> 
> But, yeah. I think we aim not to be as stict on this as ESB on this but direct links are a "no no".


When I fight In big fights like these, you will all get tickets...


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Sorry bro, just had to take back your modship. This shit ain't cool.


Guru @GuruOfBoxing

Don't illegally stream fights. Always pay and support the sport.

Reply
Retweet
Favorite

???


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ok Benny Ricardo is pissing me off already..


he'll be better than the hbo guys ignoring martinez's work, trust me


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ok Benny Ricardo is pissing me off already..


Yeah the way he's rolling his R's. CUNT


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxNation and Crimetime seem to be having a competition to see who can put out the worst picture quality it seems.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Roe said:


> BoxNation and Crimetime seem to be having a competition to see who can put out the worst picture quality it seems.


...and it's a draw


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

rigo hurt. it better not be one of those nights


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What's happening in the Rigo fight? Heard he was hurt early?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't quite think Chavez knows who he's getting in the ring with. :lol:

Wipe that goofy smile off your face, boy.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo hurt him back and knocked him down around 2 rounds later. Winning the fight, just trying to find the shot to put him down again. Counter punching.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers FJ.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Watching two fights at once is hard. I see Rigo had him down in the 5 (?) 

He is a serious talent


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo hurt again. Fuck, he has a seriously questionable jaw.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, wasn't expecting this guy to hurt Rigo.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love how Rigo's corner cleaned the other guy up and gave him some water, nice sign of respect.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigondeaux wins unanimous decision 118-108 twice and 118-109


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

who#s up next on this card lads


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm guessing Macklin. WHY IS BAYLESS TAKING A POINT OFF BOTH GUYS, THAT'S POINTLESS.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Macklin...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beltran-Martinez up next.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'm guessing Macklin. WHY IS BAYLESS TAKING A POINT OFF BOTH GUYS, THAT'S POINTLESS.


Ignoring the "pointless" pun,:hey he's just doing what he thinks is right by both fighters.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Biggest crowd ever inside the Thomas and Mack center for this card tonight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Roe said:


> Biggest crowd ever inside the Thomas and Mack center for this card tonight.


That's sayin something...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Main Event working it's way nearer...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol at JCC's face whilst Brother Naziim watches on. As if its his dad supervising him or something. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

His eyes never moved off of Chavez' fist...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread is like a ghost town right now compared to the RBR for Showtime's card. I have a feeling this thread might get more posts and views in the end though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marks place is being cuntish tonight, cant watch the fights, fuck it im off to bed.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What is Marks place lol?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Expecting the ref to say "move away from the cookie jar" any second now.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The closer we get to the fight, the more confident I feel that Martinez is going to flatten him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Marvelous Marv - was it you that compared Macklin's fight against Alcine to his quick knockout against Amin Asikainen? I haven't seen Mack's fight tonight but sounds like same kind of thing.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Martinez/Beltran finishing strong. Beltran chasing down Rocky but getting caught a bit too much from what I see.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Russell Mora at it again...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@DanRafaelESPN "Rocky Martinez wins split decision over Beltran, claims vacant 130 belt. Mexican crowd NOT happy. #ChavezMartinez #boxing"

@badlefthook "116-111 Beltran, 114-113 Martinez, 114-113 Martinez - Rocky Martinez wins a split decision. Cards for him entirely fair, IMO."


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The wait is over. Here we go.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano checking into this thread :ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

And here we go, it's nearly time, very excited now, shame the kebab shop i'm at has got Primetime on instead of HBO...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt

:ibutt

:ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nearly here lads!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope they do the American anthem just for shits and giggles. Love when they do that sky view of Vegas and then the fighters in their rooms. Gets me amped up everytime.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Showtime undercard: 173 posts / 617 views
HBO undercard: 87 posts / 482 views


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck this is going to be good, knock that Mexican cunts head of Sergio


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe about 173 of those posts were mine and yours.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I should never score at this sort of time but I thought Beltran was unlucky.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Watching via PrimeTime..............:|

How have the undercard bouts gone, Rigo decision and Macklin stoppage? Seems like Martinez has won anyways.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Mexicans are packed in tonight. Argentinian's well outnumbered, bless 'em.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Richie Woodhall seems to think that Chavez Jr can do whatever he wants "because he's unbeaten" atsch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Primetime has a better picture, but I can't be dealing with shit commentators for a fight like this, asked Mehzut to switch the channel to HBO instead.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

JCC looks like he's feeling the heat bigtime, and he should do, because he's about to be scorched.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

USA!!USA!!USA!!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

War Maravilla!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hot Chocolate and the Weather Girls? Come on, man.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

So glad I have Lampley, Roy Jones and Kellerman :happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh I have HBO! I've never been so happy to here the US anthem :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Oooh I have HBO! I've never been so happy to here the US anthem :lol:


:lol:


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

primetime somehow managing to suck the life out of the most exciting fight in ages. good job


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

HBO are second to none.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I AM SO FUCKING HYPED RIGHT NOW, HAVEN'T FELT LIKE THIS ABOUT BOXING SINCE MR FROCH SMASHED BUTE

PS CAPSLOCKKKKKK


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez really doesn't like JR does he?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Oooh I have HBO! I've never been so happy to here the US anthem :lol:


Even if it was milked to fuck. More than usual!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

No "in the ring weights"??? If I was a conspiracy theorist.....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Martinez on his way...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> No "in the ring weights"??? If I was a conspiracy theorist.....


Martinez 168

Jr 215

:yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Even if it was milked to fuck. More than usual!


Don't hate on the Las Vegas Mass Choir...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That Williams KO still gives me goosebumps


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

War Sergio.

Fucking hell they're all coming out at the exact same time!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Martinez 168
> 
> Jr 215
> 
> :yep


:lol::lol::yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck he is sexy


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

primetime having the worlds most boring chat on instead of the ringwalks. cool.

someone please nuke primetime from orbit


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck you Chavez and fuck your fucking son


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And his father is standing right infront of him. Really tells the whole story. Just like Sergio said, when are you gonna step out of your fathers shadow and make your own name?

Tonight, I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WAR MARAVILLA


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That fucking atmosphere...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Alvarez coming out to a good ol' Marachi. Nights like this make me love boxing.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hyped for this one. Surely class will tell??


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shove your Lennon Jr up your arse, Buffer is the man


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Shove your Lennon Jr up your arse, Buffer is the man


Lennon > Buffer


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent referee.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Lennon > Buffer


This is true, but at a big fight like this Buffer wins every time


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You Mexicans boo all you want. SERGIO WILL KO YOUR ENTIRE NATION


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm buzzing!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You Mexicans boo all you want. SERGIO WILL KO YOUR ENTIRE NATION


WITH HIS HORSE SCHLONG


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 martinez


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Sergio, just feeling eachother out.


Already getting the feeling that the commentary are gonna go nuts for everything Chavez does.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chavez threw 2 punches and landed 1, great accuracy from the kid.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Sergio. Jr throws 3 punches and misses 2


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WBC scored that round 10-8 to Chavez.

Interestingly, he was on the backfoot all of that round, I wonder if he's just having a look or he's attempting to box on the backfoot rather than try and brawl, if so he's fighting the right fight, we just need to see if he has the skills to fight that fight or he can keep Martinez off him.

Also worth a note, a brace on his right leg. Hm.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

10-9 Martinez

Chavez hardly threw punches. Sergio lands jabs...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

A bit of macho posturing from Chavez. SErgio seems to get mad from it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 closer though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another round for Sergio, even after Ricardo nearly jizzed his pants when Chavez had one bit of success on the ropes. Even then Martinez was hitting back with better shots.

20-18

STFU Ricardo you bellend


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Sergio. Good body work from Jr tho


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Close round, Sergio takes it though 20-18


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chavez mocking Sergio's stance and showing a lot of confidence, also pushing Sergio back and getting him on the ropes which is not a good sign early. Hopefully Sergio can keep off them ropes and keep his workload up, wins that round.

Lopez has come for a fight also.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

19-19 Chavez wins round 2 with good body shots...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

30-27.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

30-27 Martinez


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Dominant Martinez round 3-0 

Love the clowning against this prick too


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio 3 zip


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

29-28 Martinez
Winning round 3 by opening up with combos and left hands, turning him...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

3rd round was Martinez's best so far. He didn't really land all that much for me over the first two, but I get the impression that Chavez Jr was getting a tad frustrated there, was really trying to force the issue and was walking into some decent left hands.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is truly a fight about time. Can Sergio keep on the backfoot and keep his work output up or is Chavez gonna close in on him and if he does, will Sergio have banked enough rounds or have enough energy to get the decision or survive. But the way things went at the end of that round, it could be Chavez that breaks down first.

edit: sorry just realised i'm spoiling the other fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chavez best round, finally landed something, clear Martinez round though, had him shaken right at the end too.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Tricky one to score. Even?

40-37??


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Hard left on the bell!!!!

Serigo dominating this early


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Some smart work inside there with the little uppercuts. Chavez had a couple of good shots there though, I think that straight right hurt more than Sergio let on. Martinez starting to dominate though.

40-36 Martinez


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

JCC has clearly never been in with someone so experienced as Martinez, and it's evident. Whilst Chavez did some of his best work in that round and got Martinez on the ropes and hit him with some good shots, Martinez again landed the more telling shots and his output was too much. 4 all for Sergio, if Chavez can't pin him down soon, this is going to be a boxing lesson. The harder he may come on too sets him up at risk for a big shot from Sergio too.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

39-37 Martinez
Sergio opening him up with his faster hands. Chavez had moments but, he has to get started...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

50-46

JCC looking confused.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez is going to have to gas bad for Chavez to take this imo, not even been 1 round so far that I think you can reasonably give to JR.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jr doing nowhere near enough. I have it a shut out


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Got it all to Sergio.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

49-46 Martinez
This looks like a regular fight for Martinez. He's outboxing Chavez badly...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Another easy round for Sergio. If JCC is attempting to box, that would be an improvement over what he is actually doing, which is just standing there and trying to mock Sergio whiilst getting unloaded on. Sergio isn't even out of second gear and won't have to be unless Chavez pushes the fight or his spirit breaks and Martinez closes in for the finish. JCC is looking helpless here.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chavez can't follow him. Got to cut him off. Jab. Martinez fights back though...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

60-55. 

JCC getting closer though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

First round you could argue for Chavez, I gave it to Martinez though, just looking so comfortable in there.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good round...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Much much better round for Jr, but Martine still takes it. He can't miss with that straight left


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You could give that round to Chavez, especially in comparison to the first five and if you have sympathy for him, but Sergio again outworks him, but it shows Chavez still has the fighting spirit and if he keeps up the pressure, the fight has another chapter to it. Whether its success for Chavez or a knockout for Martinez, I'm not sure.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Close round that one but think Martinez still outworked him and landed more.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

59-55
Chavez started well but, Martinez fought back off the ropes and took it from him...


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Is the fix in? Chavez Jr fighting a ridiculous fight by standing off Martinez.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That nose is fucked.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Chavez can't take over the fight like he planned to if he keeps taking this sort of punishment.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

70-64.

Big round for Martinez.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez took Chavez apart in that round, looks to be on a different level so far.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another round to Martinez but good heart from Chavez at the end of the round. Signs of him getting desperate I reckon but ballsy stuff.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sergio is kicking Jr's arse. It's that simple. Roach may have a decision to make soon


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Is the fix in? Chavez Jr fighting a ridiculous fight by standing off Martinez.


You can fuck right off with that shit on here!!:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Another round for Martinez, both men put big pressure on eachother in those rounds, but Sergio came out on top. He looks a little tired in his corner though. This fight is gonna get interesting from this point on. Will Chavez wilt or will he come on strong?

His father does not look happy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

No way they can rob Martinez if he wins a couple more rounds, even the WBC aren't that corrupt.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

69-64 Martinez
More quick lefts, and combos. Chavez fighting with heart but, he's losing. Should go for broke from here on. Martinez chased him around that round...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Martinez only needs to keep him off him for 2:30 and land a shit ton of jabs and he can win these rounds, because it takes Chavez too long to pin him down. If he truly is something special, then thats the only way he's going to win. Raw power and size is not going to be enough.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sergio keeps turning him and popping him. Good body shots throughout by him...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sergio is walking this. The only way this fight changes is if Martinez decides to show the macho stuff or JCC comes on strong, which at this point looks very unlikely.

The Mexicans are buttmad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another Maravilla round there, Chavez seems clueless atm


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jr lands the best punch of the round, cutting Sergio. But he doesn't land enough. Martinez again.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

79-73 Martinez in the 8th


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

A boxing lesson. You can't hit what you can't see.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

9-0 If they rob Sergio then im done with boxing


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chavez looking beat up now.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roach might have to stop this


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't see a robbery, but one judge is guaranteed to have this stupidly close


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

89-82 Martinez
He won the last two rounds on the outside. Chavez not punching much...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I can't see a robbery, but one judge is guaranteed to have this stupidly close


Sad, but probably true...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sillyman can stick his Mexican bias up his arse. Hope he's sitting there in utter silence, the cunt.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sergio has got so much energy to do this for ten full rounds, let alone 12.

It would be a huge accomplishment if JCC could win one of these rounds, let alone get a knockout.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Expect Martinez to turn it up even further now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez having some fun now, absolute domination so far


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This is so poor for Chavez. It really is. Martinez can have the stoppage if he wants. 10-0


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

99-91
All Martinez. Great performance. Freddie Roach pleading with Chavez to punch...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Freddy sounding quite bad (I know everyone says this everytime he speaks these days)

Honest assessment though


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

God bless Freddie Roach. No nonsense from that bloke.

Would love to see Martinez turn on the Morales Southpaw trick in round 12.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive stuff from Martinez.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez has just seemed so capable of stepping it up when needs be, amazing to think he's probably got an extra gear that he hasn't even got into yet.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Now we'll see how big Martinez's balls are. That's the only question left on the table.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay i give Chavez that round 10-1 Sergio


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a rarity! Chavez lands a punch!

Straight schooling. 11-0 Martinez


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chavez SD?:hey


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chavez eye is nearly shut

108 punches in round 11 from Martinez, amazing


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

108-101
Chavez wins 11. Big bombs and catches him in the ropes. Martinez came back but, it was Chavez round...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

oh my fucking god

plz no


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

My fucking god.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MARTINEZ DOWN!!!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

SERGIO TAKE A FUCKING BACKSTEP YOU'RE GONNA GET KNOCKED OUT


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

40 seconds come on


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

wow!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10 more seconds! WHAT A ROUND!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Martinez is a mental bastard


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

SHITTING HELL WHAT A ROUND

AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chavez Jr froze on his big night. Typed that ready to press return at the beginning of the last round....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Respect, Chavez.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

HE MADE IT!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh my fucking god! Chavez had some balls! But why wait until the last round!

Almost Chavez - Taylor all over again!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I've got my answer to the question, Martinez carries his fucking balls in a wheelbarrow. THAT'S why he didn't need to step it up. JCC needed a boxing lesson and he got it, maybe it was humble of Martinez to do that.

Fucking hell, the drama in that round though. Crazy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chavez probably took the 11th and had a 10-8 in the 12, so 117-110, could maybe see 116-111 but no closer than that

Fuck my heart was going there, fucking hell


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

THAT is how you go out in a 12th round after being schooled. Love it.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank god for that


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez was fucked, if that was round 11 then maybe we would have seena different result, what a set of nuts from martinez though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

10-8 Chavez round 12

116-111 Martinez for me.

Tremendous finish for Chavez...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

118-110


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Almost feel sorry for Chavez, would've been an amazing moment if he could've done that. Hats off to Sergio for not taking a backstep though, what balls.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good cards, I had it 118-109


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Fair scoring.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good scoring, one was even to wide for Martinez lol, great great great night of boxing


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I almost crapped my pants. Sergio was gone! 

Fair play to Chavez, but why wait that long?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Martinez wins by rightful wide Unanimous Decision.

R E M A T C H...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

900 punches from a 37 year old against a drug riddled animal

I often rate Martinez low in the top 7 p4p, so i'm clearly not his biggest fan, but today he was fantastic all round


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

118-110 Martinez for me.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martinez is a fucking gentleman too, apologizing for someone throwing the Argie flag over Chavez


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This has rematch written all over it


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Chavez was bereft of ideas. That last round only came from Martinez acting like a daft lad and Martinez still ended the round on the front foot


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Amazing fight. Martinez won 11 rounds.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Its a bit shit on Martinez. Now Chavez gets all the press, so he still comes out of it smelling of roses and he gets a rematch.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, rematch is almost guaranteed. Deserves a rematch, and Martinez deserves some of that Meheecan money.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Chavez should have done more a lot earlier. He basically handed the fight to Martinez through his inactivity. He showed in the 12th what I expected him to show in the middle rounds but, for whatever reason, he just didn't do enough when he should have been applying constant pressure. Maybe it was the weight, maybe it was his nose, I don't know, but tonight showed why and how Chavez could have won.

Credit to Martinez though. He boxed well and the cards were accurate. I'm just disappointed in Chavez but what an amazing finish that was.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Martinez deserves a Mayweather fight, and shouldn't have to face Chavez next. All because he decided to be macho in the 12th.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I almost crapped my pants. Sergio was gone!
> 
> Fair play to Chavez, but why wait that long?


:lol: Same, probably woke up my ma shouting at my laptop.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

See? Fucking HBO have already forgotten about the fight and are waffling on about the rematch and how it'll be different. It was experience that lost Chavez that fight, he got completely outboxed. Sergio is 37, and even a year in the future he may be a worn name, but at the same time, Chavez is still quite young and inexperienced, nor do I think he really deserves a rematch straight away. I think if Martinez can make a Mayweather fight, he deserves it, but if not, that's the best fight on the table. Just hope the WBC don't hold him at ransom, it wouldn't really be fair.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Let's not forget lads, that was a straight schooling for 11 and a half rounds


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: What an ending.

Rematch would be completely pointless to me. That was way too easy for Martinez, he just got caught wild at the end and lost concentration. I admit I thought Chavez would finish it in the 12th though.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Epic final round

Not sure about the rematch though. Think it would be Martinez just outclassing Chavez jr again, only this time being a bit more careful and not getting caught. Meaning a more boring fight with the same result.

Would absolutely fucking love Martinez-Golovkin


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

chavez has 1 skill; cutting weight and even that is probably drug induced. fuck him, fuck the wbc and fuck hbo 5ever(that's 1 more than 4ever)


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I gave Chavez Jr. rounds 2,11, and 12 with 2 points.

116-111 Martinez is correct?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I gave Chavez Jr. rounds 2,11, and 12 with 2 points.
> 
> 116-111 Martinez is correct?


Didn't give Chavez a round other than 12, 10-8. Can understand your reasoning though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: What an ending.
> 
> Rematch would be completely pointless to me. That was way too easy for Martinez, he just got caught wild at the end and lost concentration. I admit I thought Chavez would finish it in the 12th though.


As soon as Chavez landed that left hook, I shouted "It's fucking Chavez/Taylor!!!" haha. That would have been an unbelievable finish.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I gave Chavez Jr. rounds 2,11, and 12 with 2 points.
> 
> 116-111 Martinez is correct?


I think that's pretty generous to Jr to be honest. I had it 11-0 going into the last


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I gave Chavez Jr. rounds 2,11, and 12 with 2 points.
> 
> 116-111 Martinez is correct?


Sergio won all except the last. In my view at least.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Epic final round
> 
> Not sure about the rematch though. Think it would be Martinez just outclassing Chavez jr again, only this time being a bit more careful and not getting caught. Meaning a more boring fight with the same result.
> 
> Would absolutely fucking love Martinez-Golovkin


I think Martinez is too easy to hit personally. It would be great to see though.

Golovkin KO7.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jack said:


> As soon as Chavez landed that left hook, I shouted "It's fucking Chavez/Taylor!!!" haha. That would have been an unbelievable finish.


When he caught him I shouted "AWW FUCK" and spent the last 90 seconds with my hands on my head like a stressed out schoolgirl :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 2 was never a JR round imo, round 11 was quantity vs a couple of big shots, I gave it to Chavez, probably only because it meant nothing at that point.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

GOD DAMN! Oh my heart! Oh my youth! Ohhhhhh!!!!!!!

Well, that was a headbutt-left combo I think that dropped Martinez, but my head, heart, and **** almost blew up at the moment. Giant WTF. Domination almost turned into abomination. Holy hell! OMFG! :yikes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

He really did get started late. We have to remember that the first 3 rounds neither guy did much and Martinez took them. Chavez wins those, and comes on late like he did, you got a close fight. Love watching Martinez, but it wasn't all him. Chavez waited and waited kept taking those pot-shots to the chin and to the body that didn't hurt but kept him back. By then, Sergio was rollin and Chavez had an up hill climb. Very interested in a rematch...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and Martinez does Golovkin too.

Anyway, it's been a great night of fights, and now it's my bed time, night lads, hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did

ps Santa Cruz p4p champion 2014


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is why we watch...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> Showtime undercard: 173 posts / 617 views
> HBO undercard: 87 posts / 482 views


Showtime card: 178 posts / 724 views
HBO card: 270 posts / 752 views


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> ps Santa Cruz p4p champion 2014


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> He really did get started late. We have to remember that the first 3 rounds neither guy did much and Martinez took them. Chavez wins those, and comes on late like he did, you got a close fight. Love watching Martinez, but it wasn't all him. Chavez waited and waited kept taking those pot-shots to the chin and to the body that didn't hurt but kept him back. By then, Sergio was rollin and Chavez had an up hill climb. Very interested in a rematch...


Jr. was bloody all over and could do jackshit against the moving target. None! And Martinez got the better of the action up close too. In the end... I'm pretty positive it was a headbutt that save the complete foolage, but it's still 11-1. No, it was not a close fight, not in any way.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown poster: 89/448


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Gawddamn, @Meast ur watchin dis?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't wait for the threads on ESB like "if you didn't score round x to Chavez, you're a moron [SLO-MO VIDEO INSIDE]"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Jr. was bloody all over and could do jackshit against the moving target. None! And Martinez got the better of the action up close too. In the end... I'm pretty positive it was a headbutt that save the complete foolage, but it's still 11-1. No, it was not a close fight, not in any way.


This. It wasn't close although Chavez nearly landed the equaliser. Rematch would be awful.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I can't wait for the threads on ESB like "if you didn't score round x to Chavez, you're a moron [SLO-MO VIDEO INSIDE]"


You're gonna have to wait. ESB is predictably down right now :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dramatic. Chavez wants the rematch probably immediately. Probably put him in on a lower level and then try for the rematch. Plenty of choices is the good thing...


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> I think Martinez is too easy to hit personally. It would be great to see though.
> 
> Golovkin KO7.


Yeah, think they're clearly the two best middleweights right now in a good field of middleweights, really like them both. After tonights fight you'd give it to Golovkin, but I think Martinez would show more respect towards him and be more cautious than he was with Chavez in the 12th. Hope they make it happen now that Golovkin is on HBO too.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Mexicans are going to be horrendous lol, it will be because Chavez knocked him down and Martinez rand all night and it should have been 15 rounds in Jose Suleiman's back garden etc.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

By R4 the Argentinean crowd outperformed the Mexican, and Chavez got booed by his own ppl. on Independence Day. :lol:

Poor kid, he's literally lucky for that headbutt that saved his face. My God Martinez wasn't even at Bunema speed and Jr. couldn't do anything.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nothing is like boxing, eh @Meast?

Gonna check the other fight, no spoilers pls.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

That's it? All gone?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BigBone said:


> That's it? All gone?


I'm watching the press conference. Should really be asleep. Can't help myself. Who could turn off the screen when sexy sergio is there?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm watching the press conference. Should really be asleep. Can't help myself. Who could turn off the screen when sexy sergio is there?


link please hunny


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm watching the press conference. Should really be asleep. Can't help myself. Who could turn off the screen when sexy sergio is there?


Good lad, @Meast would do the same if his wife didn't forbit looking at Sexy.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Good lad, @Meast would do the same if his wife didn't forbit looking at Sexy.


Chavez's face is fuckkkkked up. Sergio wasn't lying.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, link @Runny!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> link please hunny


Soz just seen this atsch Too late now.

Wasn't that interesting tbg. DiBella wanting a rematch.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Soz just seen this atsch Too late now.
> 
> Wasn't that interesting tbg. DiBella wanting a rematch.


K.
DW. LU ANYWAY.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Soz just seen this atsch Too late now.
> 
> Wasn't that interesting tbg. DiBella wanting a rematch.


*DiBella* wants a rematch? :lol:

Funny.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> oh my fucking god
> 
> plz no


:lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

How can anyone hate this guy?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I was a fucking mess during the 12th, my Mrs came running up the stairs as she was wondering what the fudge was going on.

I bet @Wallet nearly died.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I pretty much just watched the 12th with my hands up to my mouth like a baby. Haha it was mad. I was thinking at the time how mad Sergio was for just carrying on to trade like that instead of holding on but looking back I think he must've felt he had it under control.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I was a fucking mess during the 12th, my Mrs came running up the stairs as she was wondering what the fudge was going on.
> 
> I bet @Wallet nearly died.


I fell asleep about round 6.

I think I would have died if I'd have watched it live.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

What a great end, lets hope they do it again soon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I fell asleep about round 6.
> 
> I think I would have died if I'd have watched it live.


We were all worried about you in skype. Kinda.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I fell asleep about round 6.
> 
> I think I would have died if I'd have watched it live.


I bet you fell asleep thinking, "Right, this ones safely in the bag."


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I bet you fell asleep thinking, "Right, this ones safely in the bag."


I fell asleep thinking "I'm really fucking tired. Just going to sit down a sec between rounds..."


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I fell asleep thinking "I'm really fucking tired. Just going to sit down a sec between rounds..."


Hate it when that happens. I did the same when Mayweather/Hatton was on. Fell asleep after round 3 and woke up to find Hatton sprawled out.


----------

